# Most popular use year/month?



## gncntry (Apr 27, 2011)

What are the most popular use year/month?  I would assume that if I wanted to book at my own resort in March that a use year of April or May would make the most sense.

thoughts?


----------



## 6scoops (Apr 27, 2011)

*popular use year*

At your home resort you can book 11 months out.  Use year does not effect that.  You would get your annual allotment of points deposited in your April or May use year.   So you would have a new bunch of points to play with after your March reservation each year.    I've never had a problem not having enough points, because of the banking and borrowing.    I don't really get why one use year would be more popular than another.  I have a August use year.  We have been to Orlando on points, during New Years, Thanksgiving, Spring Break and a lovely hot sticky 4th of July.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 27, 2011)

gncntry said:


> What are the most popular use year/month?  I would assume that if I wanted to book at my own resort in March that a use year of April or May would make the most sense.
> 
> thoughts?



As 6scoops mentioned, you're UY doesn't determine when you can book - what matters is that you have points that are good for the timeframe you want to book.

Ideally you pick a use year (UY) that is a few months before, not after, when you think you'd normally vacation.  Reason being is that if 3 months before you're March trip you have to cancel, you could still bank you're points into the following UY.  You can't bank points in the final 4 months - so if you had to cancel a March 2011 trip and you had an April UY and were using your April 2010 points (that expire March 31, 2011) you're SOL.

Personally I ended up with a March UY as we're likely to travel in the Apr-Sep timeframe.  Can/will this change over time - probably, but more importantly I found a great contract (well - great at the time  ) and it had a UY that fit our needs.

Chris


----------



## 6scoops (Apr 27, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Ideally you pick a use year (UY) that is a few months before, not after, when you think you'd normally vacation.  Reason being is that if 3 months before you're March trip you have to cancel, you could still bank you're points into the following UY.  You can't bank points in the final 4 months - so if you had to cancel a March 2011 trip and you had an April UY and were using your April 2010 points (that expire March 31, 2011) you're SOL.
> Chris



Great point, with my August UY  I can make ressie's for Thanksgiving - Xmas and spring break, (usually end of March for me).   If I need to cancel, and I do so 31 days before check in, points are still good to bank until end of March.   I guess I like having a August use year for that reason.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 27, 2011)

6scoops said:


> Great point, with my August UY  I can make ressie's for Thanksgiving - Xmas and spring break, (usually end of March for me).   If I need to cancel, and I do so 31 days before check in, points are still good to bank until end of March.   I guess I like having a August use year for that reason.



Nice to see another Chicago tugger - northern burbs here, u ?


----------



## 6scoops (Apr 27, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Nice to see another Chicago tugger - northern burbs here, u ?



I agree, it is nice to see.  I'm just west of the City in Elmhurst.  Could use some Florida (DVC) sunshine this month.


----------



## chalee94 (Apr 28, 2011)

logan115 said:


> Ideally you pick a use year (UY) that is a few months before, not after, when you think you'd normally vacation.  Reason being is that if 3 months before you're March trip you have to cancel, you could still bank you're points into the following UY.  You can't bank points in the final 4 months - so if you had to cancel a March 2011 trip and you had an April UY and were using your April 2010 points (that expire March 31, 2011) you're SOL.



yep - this is the way to go.

as stated, you can book your home resort 11 months out.  use year has nothing to do with when you can call to book.

(but if you never have to cancel, then use year month will never be an issue.)


----------

